#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Looking for another hike like phu kradeung

## trav3501

We went to phu kradeung last year and enjoyed it. I would like to find another hike like it where you can camp where there are other people and maybe some services like on top of phu kradeung. Thanks

----------


## pompeybloke

I went up there a few years back; nice climb, hired a tent, completely spoilt the experience by the thai cats choir singing crappy, whiney songs accompanied by 3 chord knowing acoustic guitar chops strumming badly all bloody night. Stuck my earplugs in and waited for sunrise to escape...Try Everest for some reverent solitude, but mittens needed there.

----------

